# Ruger KRH-45-4 Grips



## Bigg Daddy (Jan 25, 2009)

I just bought a new Ruger RedHawk 45 LC 
and I would like to put some new grips on it
The Factory grip is a little thick in the front to back strap range
so I am looking for information and ideas on other brands and styles
any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Don


----------

